# Today



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

Today was a good day. Got to the spot at 7:35 am, already counted 8 groups of people out walking. 2 of us and the dog made it home by noon. Not as many poeple as last year, but still quite a bit of pressure. Saw a couple of dandy bucks and about 5,000 canadas. Didn't see any big coveys of birds today, mostly 1's and 2's. Not many hens either, wierd. Sounded like a war zone for the first 2 hours. There was about 8-12" of fresh snow, nothing too bad.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Had to have been on a refuge....I think they're all opening yesterday. I hunted a refuge ONE year on the opening day.....Usuually gets pretty good surrounding the refuge the next week or so.


----------



## boozer (Sep 26, 2002)

Had excellent success on the opener at Audobon refuge. We saw close to 250 birds, and I am not bullsh!tting!!!! I had my 3 by 8:30 and my partner had 3 by 9:15. The best pheasant hunt I have been on in a long time. The best thing was, it was my partners first pheasants.

SHoot straight and good luck to all.
Happy Thanksgiving to all!!!!


----------



## Brett Weldon (Nov 20, 2003)

youguys are making this utah bird hunter feel terible taking about all the birds you are seeing


----------

